# 17 1/2" Pompano at GSP



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got a late start this morning….around 10 AM. Right off the bat caught our first pompano at 17 1/2”. Then we caught a small whiting and right behind it another pompano measuring at 14”. A long dry spell until the last fish being a whiting at 15 ½”. All fish caught on fresh dead shrimp; sand fleas are in stealth mode right now.


View attachment 49827


View attachment 49828


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job on some good eats...enjoy!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the way things have been latly that's a good day. thanks for the report.


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Wow thats a pig. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pomp! Ya'll been slaying the pompano all year long up there...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, we are grateful. We fished on Thursday around 6 PM, only caught 2 lady fish. Fished on Friday without a bite. I tried some Gulp sand fleas. I think that bait repelled the fish.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pompin ain't easy


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I just caught my first pompano this saturday on dead shrimp out at Johnson Beach. It was a barely legal 11.5", but since it was the first, I went ahead and kept it. I got 1 more hit from what I'm certain was a pomp, but I lost it. After that, it was a night full of ladyfish. A friend and I probably caught 20 or so of them in the span of about an hour and a half.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

whats wrong with ladyfish? they are a blast to catch, just cause they aren't good for the dinner table and people give them zero respect

i caught a monster ladyfish yesterday, it was a lot of fun.. and then reviving him and watching him swim away was beautiful.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with 'em at all. They are a lot of fun to catch, they just weren't what we were fishing for. We were looking for pomp, whiting, trout, and catfish.


----------

